
Riot.js – Smaller view library than React with a simpler API - jonny_eh
http://riotjs.com/
======
dbbk
Just used this in a major project at the BBC. It's great if you have a
situation where you need a seriously small and lightweight footprint.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
wow cool can you post the link? I am curious

------
35pr17
I use this for all my projects now and I love it for its simplicity, it's just
great...

~~~
gianlucaguarini
I am one of the contributors. I am really happy you liked it's making my dev
life a lot easier and the new upcoming release 3.0.0 will be awesome ;)

------
broody
Yay another front-end framework...

~~~
collyw
...in JavScript

------
trungonnews
How's the ecosystem?

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Good I would say
[https://github.com/riot/riot#demos](https://github.com/riot/riot#demos)

